# power washer



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Never liked the electric. Hated dealing with extension cords then spraying water around them and untangling them. Most of the electric I have seen are way underpowered. But have never used the one you are referring to.


----------



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

My best friend went through four electrics in one summer. All failed and none were the cheapest available.

I have a Craftsman with a Brigg's engine. It is now 5 years old and runs like new with routine maintenance.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't even consider an electric, just not enough power or flow rate.

When shopping pressure washers before deciding on brand look at the motor. If it isn't a Honda or a Briggs & Stratton I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

Good advice. Now I'm pondering a homelite with a Honda engine, 2700 psi.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Should be a good unit that serves you well for many years.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

OK ended up with the Ryboi unit with the Honda engine for a bit more. I like some of its features more. I'll give it a try tomorrow, and study the maintenance manual. I used to be terrified of internal combustion tools and they still sort of annoy me but I've figured out my riding mower so I think I can handle this one. All the little maintenance stuff makes such a big difference.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Small engines and ethanol do not get along so well so see if you can buy regular fuel. A boatyard will have it or if you are lucky a station in your hood may have a tank of gas for vintage and antique cars. You can get it in small cans but it is pricey (not compared to destroying rubber parts of an engine though) at $5.50/quart. I guess there are fuel conditioners to add to ethanol used in small engines too.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Another thing you can do for the ethanol is put a shut off valve between the tank and carb. Then when done using it shut the valve off and let it run out of gas. A friend of mine who does boat repairs said his business has increased 10 to 20 thousand a year since they started putting ethanol in gas.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

The ryobi actually comes with a gas shutoff valve. Lots of other great features. I used it all day yesterday. Glad I went with more than 2700 psi. Cleaning my brick that's probably never been cleaned in 40 years required a lot of work.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

The Ryobi manual tells you to put fuel stabilizer in it every time you add fuel, and every time you store it. It also tells you to use pump saver stuff on the pump after every use. So thanks for the advice about the gasoline issue. Learning something new everyday.


----------



## AngelArs (Sep 8, 2012)

Amateuralex said:


> Was thinking of the 2700 psi Generac.


I've heard a LOT of good things about the new Generac OneWash. Regarding electric washers, I've had an electric for _many_ years and had _no problems_ with it at all. If I had to get another pressure washer I'd get another electric without hesitation. Just stay with the name brands like Karcher, Campbell Hausfeld, Generac, ETC. and you should be fine.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

AngelArs said:


> I've heard a LOT of good things about the new Generac OneWash. Regarding electric washers, I've had an electric for _many_ years and had _no problems_ with it at all. If I had to get another pressure washer I'd get another electric without hesitation. Just stay with the name brands like Karcher, Campbell Hausfeld, Generac, ETC. and you should be fine.


Thanks for the feedback.

That OneWash does indeed look cool, lotsa nice goodies. I've used my Ryobi quite a bit and I'm happy with it. It has features the OneWash doesn't have, and vice versa. Both have great new features that power washers haven't really ever had. The ultimate power washer will have both sets of features, and I bet they will in a few years.

Although your feedback about an electric one is interesting, I think I'm glad I went with a gas-powered model because they have higher PSI and I've been cleaning a lot concrete with mine.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I have already burned up a couple of electrics with mild usage. Wouldn't do it again.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

I bought a Karcher top of the line electric, don't remember the model number, last year and used it 3 times. Worked fine but was way underpowered for what I wanted. Followed all the recommendations and put it away for the winter, stored in my garage. Tried to use it this spring and the pump was locked up. No help from Karcher, I will never buy another Karcher product.

I am looking to buy a gas powered PW now and doing some research. I have been looking at Generac but I will have to check out the Ryobi.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I have one GLP ( Propane )* powered pressure washer and couple electrique pressure washer however the electrique moteur which I have in them is not a homeowner grade size those are industrial grade moteurs. ( they are triphase BTW ) 

One is at 7.5 CV with very good water flowage I go thru about 30 liter of water in a minute with very high pressure I think about 4200 PSIG but one thing I know for sure when you squezze the trigger ya better hold on that hose it will kick back a bit but have insane washing power.

It will be right on the par with top grade gazoline powered unit but with GLP verison which I used little more often than two electrique units due I can use GLP where the electrique power supply is limited or do not want to be hooked up tempory. (espcally with some of the small electrique services )

But one item I did add is cold weather dump valve so when frezzing weather come I just open up the dump valve to drain the rest of the water out of the piston pump that what can ruin alot of pressure washer.

Look up in your owner manual for storage some will mention to run the RV antifrezze that will really reduce the amout of damage to the unit.

Merci,
Marc

* the reason why I use GLP due it burn clean and never worry about fuel issue and can able run inside the building with proper ventation.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a Kracher electric that I've been using for the past 9-10 years....

If I was doing this for a living....yea, I would want gas....but I use mine maybe 10-15 times a year...It's not that big a deal hauling the cord around. In fact, I hauled it up on the roof for some cleaning up there....try that with gas....

Now....I will say mine is a bit underpowered....1400 PSI....does a great job of cleaning...but is weak for things like paint removal.

To the OP...I think 2700 is too much power for just cleaning off the side of your house....get to close to wood and you will start putting a hole in it if your too close.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

2700 psi isn't bad at all you regulate it with the nozzles. They come gentle, medium, and strong. Mine is 3200 and I can and do wash my car with the gentle one.


----------

